# I want the very best Wok like no wok ever was. To find find it is my real test.



## godofcookery (Dec 9, 2014)

I am asking you to help me find the High Quality Wok so I can cite my daily stir-fry bible. I want to buy it on Amazon but the products sold on Amazon are very deceptive. I don't trust their reviews.

I find all cookware to be harmful no matter what, it all leaks, nothing is indestructible. Proof: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002461.htm

*I WANT to choose less harmful cookware in the following in order:*

1. Iron or Carbon Steel Wok
2. Enamel Cast Iron for Stir Fry
3. Any other alternatives that are not more harmful, like Teflon, Ceramic, Copper, Aluminum, Lead, etc.

*There simple rules:*

1. One cookware for stir-fry for 1 person, I don't want a small *** cookware for toothpick people.
2. For electric stove-top, with coil tubes. No Round Bottoms cookware, seriously, do you want me to burn my house down?
3. No stupid add-ons, keep it simple, what am I, Martha?

*Here are my results from my research.*

*The Wok Shop's Own 14" Flat Bottom Carbon Steel Handhammered Pow Wok w/ Metal Hollow Handle (Round Bottom in Photo*

*)*

http://www.amazon.com/Wok-Bottom-Carb...

This one is probably homemade China crap that did not pass factory tests. Looks good on paper but don't know how well it would do on stove burner

*1. Amore Kitchenware Flamekiss 12" Red Ceramic Coated Nonstick Wok w/ Glass Lid*

http://www.amazon.com/Amore-Kitchenwa...

It's ceramic with high ratings, it says no heavy metals used in the manifesting process and environmental friendly 100% PTFE and PFOA free coating. What the hell man, I see a few people complaining that this product is worse than Chinese woks because it does not last after a couple of months of extensive cooking.

*2. Tamahashi 410-179 Iron Chef Chen Kenichi Wok and Ladle Set*

http://www.amazon.com/Tamahashi-410-1...

From Iron Chef TV show, How small this this work? Looks good for toothpick people. Probably made in Toy-r-us factory in Japan with crap quality. Maybe I should get this one instead?? www.amazon.com/dp/B0010DEQMY

*3. Asian Origins Natural Carbon-Steel 12-Inch Stir-Fry Pan*

http://www.amazon.com/Origins-Natural...

Looks professional, simple and to-notch. Probably too small for 1 person. Cons: Low sides that flare outward, instead of up at a steeper angle. Not too bad is it?

*4. Summit Kogyo Japanese Iron Wok, Single Handle, Black, 14.17*

http://www.amazon.com/Summit-Kogyo-Ja...

Wow this one might be too high, What am I going to cook with this? Tomato oatmeal?

*5. Joyce Chen 22-0050, Pro Chef 12 Inch Peking Pan Uncoated Carbon Steel*

http://www.amazon.com/Joyce-Chen-22-0...

Not sure if Joyce Chen's company is Trolling. Joyce Chen was a somewhat famous stir-fry chef who was diagnosed with Alzheimer's disease for using crappy aluminum cookware. Unless I want Alzheimer's I would avoid Joyce Chen crapware.

*6. Calphalon Tri-Ply Stainless Steel 12" Stir Fry & Cover*

http://www.amazon.com/Calphalon-Tri-P...

Very deceptive, nice try, using aluminum inside with a non-aluminum surface. What if my toddler threw a ninja turtle toy and dented it? Then we all an Alzheimers' Party?

*7. How about Cookware made in Germany? Like this below: the Ozeri Brand*


The 12 Inch sounds good! This is a special kind of stainless steel. Their products are made to last! Is it true?

*Summary:*

Finding cookware is like choosing a high quality sword that will last in many battles. What I have listed above are bookmarks that I think I might buy. Please help me find a very best quality stir-fry cookware that I should buy. If it is better than a Wok, I would like that too. Any help will be most appreciated.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Perhaps you should be asking the Chinese people what they use at home.  How wrong can a billion Wongs be?

I use a round bottom like your first option (the un-numbered option), but with the loop handles.  It works just fine on gas.  All of the rest look to expensive, but I haven't clicked all the links to do that homework.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like this one the best of the ones I've tried in flat bottom.

http://imusausa.com/asian/139-natural-wok-with-wood-handle-14 I found mine at a Kroger owned grocer.

I have 7 woks, which is way too many.

In round bottom I like the "Pow Wok" 
It's not the hammering, it's the gauge of the steel.


----------



## lawrence (Mar 6, 2012)

Go for a carbon steel wok, no non stick coating or enamel.

It will season to a natural non stick finish if you treat it right.

The link you gave at the beginning of your question says Iron is good for you!

I suggest you go to a local Chinese store and handle the Woks they have, cooking with a Wok is very tactile, lots of movement in all directions

it is important that the handle is comfortable for your hands.

I don't think in this case Amazon is such a good idea, cookware is very personal and you need to play with it.

Most of your choices are too expensive, you can get a really good Wok for less if you look.


----------



## godofcookery (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks chefs,

You are right cookware is personal I need to play with it. I went to several Asian Markets, I missed the opportunity to buy one.

*After days of research, I decided to get either carbon steel*

http://wokshop.stores.yahoo.net/nepowwokwflo.html or I could pay a local Chinese resturant to season the wok for me. As shown in this video. 




*or this one*


Thank you for your help.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a larger Wok Shop hammered round bottom metal handle "pow wok". I really enjoy it and it is high quality. I think for the price, it must be the best you can get.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...for almost a year I been using my 14" flat bottom carbon steel wok from Wok Shop of SF and it's seasoned beautifully.  IMHO most people using a wok have the stovetop temperature turned too low, waaay too low.


----------



## godofcookery (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you all for your help. I now love my Wok.....ARRRRGHHH!!!


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

kokopuffs said:


> ...for almost a year I been using my 14" flat bottom carbon steel wok from Wok Shop of SF and it's seasoned beautifully. IMHO most people using a wok have the stovetop temperature turned too low, waaay too low.


Agreed. That's why I only stir fry on my dedicated outdoor jet burner. It's just sooooo much better to do it the right way! And quick too!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Vic Cardenas said:


> Agreed. That's why I only stir fry on my dedicated outdoor jet burner. It's just sooooo much better to do it the right way! And quick too!


Yeah, that jet burner looks a bit extreme for domestic indoor use!


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

That's why you just gotta toughen up and just learn to cook outside if you want the best results.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh you can use that jet burner indoors, just combine it with an infinitely variable speed 1800cfm hood.  Add indoor bbq to maximize economies.

Rick


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Vic Cardenas said:


> Agreed. That's why I only stir fry on my dedicated outdoor jet burner. It's just sooooo much better to do it the right way! And quick too!


@Vic Cardenas

Could you please post a piccie or three of your outdoor jet burner + tank + feeder hose setup. Inquiring minds demand to know! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

This is the burner I have. It comes with detachable legs which are helpful because I think they are too short for me. I am 6'1" and I have to stoop over quite a bit to operate it. Luckily, I found out if you take the legs off you can fit the handle on the underside of the burner securely in the grates of my charcoal grill, which is the perfect height and I can cover it up and leave it outside.






  








SAM_2692.JPG




__
vic cardenas


__
Jan 18, 2015












  








IMG_20150118_125953.jpg




__
vic cardenas


__
Jan 18, 2015


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

I have heard of people using the burner from a turkey fryer.  Vic's way of getting the burner higher is nice, I need to add that to my "idea to try" list.


----------

